# Any Captains looking for a mate?



## Brayden Arnett (Mar 12, 2018)

Looking to get on a private charter that is out of the Pensacola and Navarre Area as a full time first mate or a deck hand for $15-$18 an hour. I've got 18 years of fishing in the gulf of mexico from fishing for Reds,Flounder and specks inshore to dropping for snapper, grouper, and AJs on the bottom then to not only trolling, and live lining for Mahi mahi, Black fin, yellow fin, and Blue fin, but even dropping deep for swords. I can start immediately just give me a call at 850-390-1280 and I can promise you that you will not be disappointed.

Sent from my U318AA using Tapatalk


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Brayden, have you tried walking around the docks when they return and striking up conversations with some of the captains and mates?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll bump your post. Hope you find what you're after, good on you for wanting to work.


----------

